# I had a dream or maybe a nightmare



## wvgirl14 (Apr 21, 2009)

So it is approaching test time, and my anxiety is showing up in my dreams. I dreamed I went to the test and I forgot my admission slip and they wouldn't let me in. Well now I have printed out two slips just in case. The last time I took I didn't have this much anxiety and I feel I am better prepared this time. I am taking it easy this week and reviewing the problems I missesd. Last time I studied right up until the end and that didn't work, so I am taking a different approach this time. Good luck everyone I hope you all are sleeping well in this final few days before the test.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 21, 2009)

I've had a similar dream. But in mine they let me in without the forgotten slip and then I realized I was wearing a hoodie jacket and couldn't get to hood off my head.

I have two printed up as well, and I even emailed a copy to my husband and my mom just in case I get to the hotel the night before and lost both of mine.

Good Luck! It took me two tries to pass the FE.


----------



## dastuff (Apr 21, 2009)

I had a dream after the test (and results) that i had failed by one....

It was very disturbing. Good to know that this test stays with you


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 21, 2009)

These dreams unfortunately don't go away after taking the test, if anything they get more frequent. A couple years later and I still occassionally dream about the test.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 21, 2009)

c'mon. Someone must have had the stereotypical "then I realized I was naked" dream.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 21, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> c'mon. Someone must have had the stereotypical "then I realized I was naked" dream.


Naked wouldn't bother me. I think they'd still let me take the test.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 21, 2009)

I've pointed out before that nudity is not forbidden in the rules.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 21, 2009)

Wait until the night after the test.

Good luck sleeping, as your mind goes over all the answers that you were not sure about, and you start to realize possible mistakes you made, etc.


----------



## rudy (Apr 22, 2009)

It's true about the dreams not going away. A few nights ago, I dreamed that my hubby and I were in London (yes, London, England) to take the PE exam. Although I've already passed, I was going to take it again as moral support for his first time taking it. Then, I realized that I had left all of my references in the U.S. It wasn't until then that I thought, "What if I fail? Will they take away my license?"

So, the dream ended on a sad note. I asked my hubby if it was ok that I sit this one out. I figured I'd go sight-seeing while he took the exam. He had a sad look on his face. Then, I woke up.


----------



## KEG (Apr 22, 2009)

I had a nightmare that I'd failed the exam 3 times and this Friday was my final 4th try! Oh wait....its not a nightmare, ITS THE TRUTH!!!


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 22, 2009)

the night before i took the FE, i noticed my interior lights weren't coming on when i opened the car door, annoying as i was putting in some snacks &amp; misc stuff - so i flip the rocker switch that allows you to defeat the interior lights to "on" (when the door opens i thought). turns out i turned them on, and subsequently all nite they were on. I go out the next a.m., ready to drive in . . . .

. . .and it started, but barely! I wondered why it had barely started, and then noticed the rocker switch has 3 positions: on - door -off, not two as i thought (on-off)! The "door" setting is what i had wanted - but what a gut wrenching incident to see how close i had come to self-sabatoging my 1st crack at the FE!

Dreams shmreams. . .be on guard for real world nightmares - Good Luck to All!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 22, 2009)

I had a dream that I didn't pass and and then got fired the next day. I still have the dream that I'm in a final exam for a class that I haven't gone to class all semester. I hate that dream.


----------



## KEG (Apr 22, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> the night before i took the FE, i noticed my interior lights weren't coming on when i opened the car door, annoying as i was putting in some snacks &amp; misc stuff - so i flip the rocker switch that allows you to defeat the interior lights to "on" (when the door opens i thought). turns out i turned them on, and subsequently all nite they were on. I go out the next a.m., ready to drive in . . . .
> 
> 
> . . .and it started, but barely! I wondered why it had barely started, and then noticed the rocker switch has 3 positions: on - door -off, not two as i thought (on-off)! The "door" setting is what i had wanted - but what a gut wrenching incident to see how close i had come to self-sabatoging my 1st crack at the FE!
> ...



Had a flat tire this morning. Just glad it happened today instead of Friday morning!


----------



## Matt-NM (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^^

If I had gotten a flat tire the day of the exam and was going to be late, I would probably keep driving on the rim if possible! I would be like one of those criminals in a high speed chase being pursued by the cops with sparks flying everywhere. And then when the car finally stopped, I would jump out and keep running.

Actually now that I think back to several years ago, when I took the FE my alarm didn't wake me up on time. I had about 20 minutes to get to the exam. I didn't have time to shower or eat, and was the last one that walked into the exam. There were assigned seats and I was walking around like an idiot trying to find my name on the table. The proctors told me that I was late and was lucky that they were letting me in.

We were required to take the test to graduate, but didn't need to necessarily pass it. Thus I hadn't studied a minute for it. So there wasn't really any pressure on me, even though I hadn't started the day out very well. I took the morning portion seriously and then basically blew off the afternoon because there was a tailgate party that I wanted to get to! (I was still in college and was about 22 years old at the time! Probably wouldn't do that again). By the grace of God I managed to pass the test! Now for the PE exam, I studied probably 350 hours and still thought I had only a 50/50 chance of passing after walking out of the exam.

Best of luck to everybody taking either exam this weekend. Don't stress it. Just do the best you can.


----------

